# Kelp anyone?



## MalibuDeb (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi all...

I'm just curious to know if anyone has gone natural treating their Hashi's and tried just kelp alone. What happened? AND what was the amount you used, and would you suggest it. I read somewhere about someone treating themselves with kelp only and it worked well.

Fascinated with the natural solutions, am not a pill person.

Thanks y'all

Deb


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Some people have helped their hypothyroid with kelp/iodine. I did this about 18 years ago - I was slightly hypo at the time (discovered by a rheumatologist) and after taking kelp my TSH came down to within range.

That was then! About 8 years ago I went very hypo and was started on dessicated thyroid as well as iodine but I've only recently found out that I have Hashimoto's - my current doc says that kelp/iodine is contraindicated with Hashi's. I'm sure other members will chime in here.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

That backs up some of what I have heard/read myself. I have tried to avoid the kelp & iodine whenever possible.


----------

